# Big guy looking for comfortable saddle



## Schultzy1982 (Apr 22, 2010)

When I first purchased my bike I replaced the stock saddle with a Bell comfort, gel saddle. I am discovering that this is actually too wide, even for commute type riding. I am looking to pick something up that is lower in cost, about 7" wide, and will hold up to a 295 man. Any suggestions?

Thanks y'all

Joe


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Get fitted first...then try seats that are your size. Many shops will let you try saddles for a week or two before purchase.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

I am a big guy, not fat, just a giant.

My top tip for the situation is to not rule out girls saddles.
We are talking the performance ones, not the big hunk of crap ones.

They are like guys performance saddles but slightly wider sit bones and a little amount more padding.

If you have wider sit bones like me, win!

One more thing to add, saddles come in two main types rounded or flat.
Try both (rounded is MUCH more popular, but was not for me).


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

CaveGiant said:


> I am a big guy, not fat, just a giant.
> 
> My top tip for the situation is to not rule out girls saddles.
> We are talking the performance ones, not the big hunk of crap ones.
> ...


This is exactly exactly my experience as well. Unfortunately, i've found i can be pretty comfortable on most high-end saddles, even if they're much too narrow, whereas most of the cheap ones just don't work out, even if they feel good initially.

No 7" wide saddle is suitable for anything where you'll want to move your legs.


----------



## Schultzy1982 (Apr 22, 2010)

scottzg said:


> This is exactly exactly my experience as well. Unfortunately, i've found i can be pretty comfortable on most high-end saddles, even if they're much too narrow, whereas most of the cheap ones just don't work out, even if they feel good initially.
> 
> No 7" wide saddle is suitable for anything where you'll want to move your legs.


Thats where I'm struggling with the one that I have, but I feel like it is closer to 10 inches wide. Just too damn big. I liked it for riding around town before I came home for the summer from school, but now that I'm getting a bit more active on it, I feel that an upgrade to something that allows more mobility would help. I will heed your 7" or less suggestion and begin looking at that size.

Thanks all!

Joe


----------



## DSFA (Oct 22, 2007)

Specialized dealers should have a "Body Geometry saddle fitter/sizer" which is just a gel pad that you sit on and your "sit-bones" make an impression and then they measure it to tell you what width saddle you should be on. I was thnking it was a marketing gizmo (the big S likes those) but my saddles that I have come keep over the years (Flites, not Spec.) are right on for the measurement. 
And CaveGiant brings up a good point too, one of bikes is shared between the wifey and I and it has a womens Specialized saddle which is quite comfy.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

http://ecom1.planetbike.com/5000_1.html

This was a very comfortable saddle for me. The one thing I didn't care for was the one I had came with lycra on the main portion of the cover which made it a little hard to slide around on for more technical mountain trail riding. BUT(T), it was a very comfy saddle and I found one for around $20 so it wasn't prohibitively expensive to try out.

I thought I had seen them that had something other than lycra in that portion of the cover, but I couldn't find one now.

Another saddle I found super comfy in every way was the Brooks B17 Champion. No padding at all, but it was surprisingly comfortable. A little expensive just to buy on a whim though. At that point, I was willing to pay for a saddle that wasn't so wide I couldn't get behind it but was comfortable. The Brooks filled that role well, but they are relatively heavy (around a pound).


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

jeffj said:


> The Brooks filled that role well, but they are relatively heavy (around a pound).


Yea, but IMO it can be worth it. I have a Selle-Anatomica on my roadie, it's heavy.. in fact I have no idea HOW heavy it is. I simply don't care. Why? If it makes long rides more comfortable, I simply just don't care.


----------



## Yogii (Jun 5, 2008)

SMP, they make wide saddles too........


----------



## LateBrakeU2 (May 27, 2009)

Like stated get measured, then it should only take a half dozen saddles to find one that works. It's a personal thing, just because yer a big dude doesn't mean you don't have 130mm sit bones.


----------



## Schultzy1982 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, all! I'll make a trip down to LBS and get a professional opinion/fitting. 

Joe


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

dysfunction said:


> Yea, but IMO it can be worth it. I have a Selle-Anatomica on my roadie, it's heavy.. in fact I have no idea HOW heavy it is. I simply don't care. Why? If it makes long rides more comfortable, I simply just don't care.


The weight certainly would not matter to me if were the only comfortable saddle I could find :thumbsup:


----------

